# News Flash: Fish More, Spend Less



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*December 19, 2007*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*News Flash: Fish More, Spend Less:*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*Beginning January 1, 2008 through March 31, 2008 BRP Evinrude E-TEC is offering an additional 2 year service contract for a total of 5 years, + gas card up to$500 and at no cost to the customer. + Low interest Financing. Visit Evinrude E-TEC on the web **[url]http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/*[/url]*for details.*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*







<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*We are looking forward to serving your boating needs.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<o></o>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">*<o>Wills Marine of Pensacola<o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1200 Barrancas Avenue, Pensacola, FL 32501<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Ph: (850) 432-2383 ask for Mike, Fax (850) 432-0165<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Email: [email protected]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Visit us on the web: [url]www.willsmarine.net[/url]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></o>Michael ?Mike? Pitts<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Sales Representative<o></o>*</DIV></o>


----------

